# Rice Krispies



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Where are they? Of course there are Choco Krispis, multiple brands available everywhere, part of Mexico's love affair with sugar, but I've looked around even at Costco and had no success in finding plain unsweetened _arroz inflado_, any brand will do. I'd like to make krispie bars for the kids. The Kelloggs MX website has it on the product list but mentions no retailers. The plain cereal is for sale on Mercado Libre by vendors in Tijuana and Juárez which suggests it's purchased NOB.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Cereal selection is very limited here, but I'm sure that has to do with the locals preferring traditional Mexican breakfast. They only place I can think of if you live in central Mexico is Superama. They are owned by Walmart and they offer a higher end grocery experience. Another option might be Sams's Club, though I've never been inside one of those.

Speaking of Mexican breakfast I do love torta de tamale with a cup of cafe de barro. Going to a mercado and picking up one of those is the best thing in the morning.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

NCas said:


> Cereal selection is very limited here, but I'm sure that has to do with the locals preferring traditional Mexican breakfast. They only place I can think of if you live in central Mexico is Superama. They are owned by Walmart and they offer a higher end grocery experience. Another option might be Sams's Club, though I've never been inside one of those.
> 
> Speaking of Mexican breakfast I do love torta de tamale with a cup of cafe de barro. Going to a mercado and picking up one of those is the best thing in the morning.


I hear what you're saying-- I much prefer a good Mexican breakfast: chilaquiles or menudo. Granola, fresh fruit, and plain yoghurt (gotta read the label carefully or it'll be sweetened) are also nice. Mexican boxed cereal selection is amazing-- if you're talking about highly sugared kids' stuff with super heroes on the label. Haven't tried Superama for rice krispies, but it's doubtful because in addition to Walmart and Sam's they also own Bodega Aurrerá and it's not available in those places either. Anyway, packaged Krispi bars are to be found, but that's not the point. I wanna show kids how they're made, just like I amazed my millennial boys 20 years ago with the story of how the snack has been around since long before the company commercialized it in the 90's. Nothing store-bought with a blue wrapper, but rather a treat somebody's mom always had on hand, often with imaginative variations.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

NCas said:


> Speaking of Mexican breakfast I do love torta de tamale with a cup of cafe de barro. Going to a mercado and picking up one of those is the best thing in the morning.


I'm familiar with "café de olla" but have never heard of "café de barro". Please explain.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a site that sells what I believe you are looking for:
https://listado.mercadolibre.com.mx/rice-krispies


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm familiar with "café de olla" but have never heard of "café de barro". Please explain.


I believe Barro is the clay cup the coffee is served in as in Cafe de Olla served in a traditional clay cup.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

chicois8 said:


> I believe Barro is the clay cup the coffee is served in as in Cafe de Olla served in a traditional clay cup.


I believe you're are both correct I referred to the coffee by what they served it on.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Just to be picky (which I am entitled to be as a former Spanish teacher ), "café de barro would be coffee made from ground-up clay. The correct term is "café de olla", the olla referring to the large clay vessel in which the coffee is made. Here's some more information: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Café_de_olla


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Just to be picky (which I am entitled to be as a former Spanish teacher ), "café de barro would be coffee made from ground-up clay. The correct term is "café de olla", the olla referring to the large clay vessel in which the coffee is made. Here's some more information: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Café_de_olla




Funny, I just sent Cafe de Barro into a translator and it came back " Coffee of Mud"" LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Funny, I just sent Cafe de Barro into a translator and it came back " Coffee of Mud"" LOL


Funny indeed! And think of all the people who are certain that a mere machine can provide accurate translations.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

And I would say be careful with generalizations about the Spanish-speaking world and its vocabulary, especially with items associated with eating/drinking! (Being picky as a current Spanish teacher)


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

FYI---In Mercado Libre there is a product called arroz inflado that is a lot cheaper than Rice Krispies. I used to buy large bags of arroz inflado at Soriana of their brand called Always Save but for some reason they stopped carrying it. I like sweet pickles and Soriana is the only store that has them which are also of the Always Save brand.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xolo said:


> And I would say be careful with generalizations about the Spanish-speaking world and its vocabulary, especially with items associated with eating/drinking! (Being picky as a current Spanish teacher)


My comments about "café de olla" were meant to refer to my experiences in Mexico, not to the entire Spanish-speaking world.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here's mud in you eye.............LOL


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm familiar with "café de olla" but have never heard of "café de barro". Please explain.


OTOH, I've often heard of, and used an "olla de barro".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> OTOH, I've often heard of, and used an "olla de barro".


To me, "olla de barro" is a large pot made of clay which could be used to make "café de olla", among other things. What does it mean to you?


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Make your own popped rice.

https://www.thespruceeats.com/popped-wild-rice-2217371

To "Pop" Wild Rice

Heat a heavy-bottomed medium saucepan with a fit-fitting lid over high heat. When the pot is hot, add 1/2 to 1 teaspoon*vegetable oil. Swirl the pan to coat the bottom with the oil.Add 1/2 cup*wild rice, shake the pan vigorously to coat the wild rice with the oil on the bottom of the pan. Cover the pan, reduce the heat to medium-high, and shake the pan until you can hear the wild rice popping.Reduce the heat to medium-low and keep shaking the pan until the popping slows. Note that wild rice will not make as much noise as popcorn does—it doesn't fly up against the lid in teh same way, so you will need to listen closely.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Stevenjb said:


> Make your own popped rice.
> 
> https://www.thespruceeats.com/popped-wild-rice-2217371
> 
> ...


I doubt popping wild rice is not what the OP is looking for. Wild rice is not rice at all, the dark nutty grain is actually from a type of grass. I would think Killings Rice Krispies is made from popping white rice...


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> I doubt popping wild rice is not what the OP is looking for. Wild rice is not rice at all, the dark nutty grain is actually from a type of grass. I would think Killings Rice Krispies is made from popping white rice...


This was an example - probably white rice could be used. Cooking is a wonderful experiment.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Stevenjb said:


> This was an example - probably white rice could be used. Cooking is a wonderful experiment.


Thanks for the info. I'll give it a try although I've cooked a lot of rice using different methods and can't recall ever having seen it "pop". BTW, can't remember seeing wild rice in Mexico, but never really looked for it either.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You can buy wild rice in Ajijic .


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

citlali said:


> You can buy wild rice in Ajijic .


Wild rice was not meant to be the go-to option for the original question - I should have found a white rice version ☺


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes that would have been better since wld rice is not even rice..


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

RIP (un)Wild Rice


----------



## lbs_momma (Mar 18, 2015)

*Smart & Final*

I live in a very Americanized Tijuana but our Smart & Final here sells Rice Krispies (the bulk bag). It's the only place I've found them here.

If you don't have one of those nearby...I've resorted to using other things when I couldn't find it like Special K cereal which is very popular here and was not bad made as a rice-crispy treat.

Good luck!


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Wal-Mart sells rice krispies, as does "Bodega Aurrera" which is owned by Wal-Mart and sells some Wal-Mart products. I bought some just the other day!


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

WintheWin said:


> Wal-Mart sells rice krispies, as does "Bodega Aurrera" which is owned by Wal-Mart and sells some Wal-Mart products. I bought some just the other day!


not where I live.


----------



## lbs_momma (Mar 18, 2015)

WintheWin said:


> Wal-Mart sells rice krispies, as does "Bodega Aurrera" which is owned by Wal-Mart and sells some Wal-Mart products. I bought some just the other day!


Each region is so different isn't it? You'd think all Walmarts would carry the same but our Tijuana beach location does not have them. I get so frustrated with the cereal selection that I've just opted to make my own and adapt


----------



## lbs_momma (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh! Another thing too if you opt for Special K treats is you can find puffed Amaranto in almost every Mexico market. They sell vanilla flavor which is sweeter, but I prefer the non-sweet white color that tastes like Rice Crispies. I add that to my crispy treats too.


----------

